# Nags Head in October



## seahawk2000 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi gang

We are heading down to Nags Head on October 21 for a few days to surf fish. 

I know it is still a few weeks away - but I like to build the anticipation with the crew. Anyone got an update on whether or not anything is biting right now? Any tips to share. We always bring my (young) kids - so we are not very mobile. We are staying around mp 20. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

seahawk2000 said:


> Hi gang
> 
> We are heading down to Nags Head on October 21 for a few days to surf fish.
> 
> ...


If you show up at Dawn to the fishing piers and walk out on the beach fish the out sucks (Rip) that will be located about 100 yards from the pier on both the North and South sides you should get into Specs provided the water is reasonably calm and clear. Cast tandem grubs and tubes. 

The Big Drum and Puppy Drum will be around when you visit. Fresh Mullet is a good start for bait.

If you are required to fish the beach in front of the house where you are staying Dawn is usually the best time to fish, by around 9:00 AM the bite will be near over, unless it is blowing hard onto the beach, after 10:00 AM it is time to get the sand castle building equipment out and put the rods in the sand spike until Dusk.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Oct can be great on the piers and at Little Bridge. I've got friends who live there and they say October is the best month of the year for fishing. We're going down the 9th, I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll be heading out the 19th, so any reports/spots would be appreciated! With the change in the weather up here it makes it really hard to wait!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

The last schools of Spot will be moving through around that time and the piers are awesome for those. The Spot are normally gone from the Nags Head area by the first of November except for some stragglers I dont do a lot of surf fishing but you can get them there too, but probably not as many as on the piers. The Spot do much better at night on the piers on the incoming tide, but if there is a stiff northeast or north wind that makes the surf roughed up then you can get them anytime of day. There are times in the fall when the surf is just too rough for surf fishing. The piers are good when the surf is too rough. Late October is the best time IMO at Nags Head for good sized speckled trout from the piers and surf. Go early am before sunrise for those and fish through 8 am.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I am in Kitty Hawk for the day and stopped into a tackle shop to look around.
some of the guys were talking about the fishing being good the past few mornings
but afternoons were tough . . . have no idea as to the tides but the weather is great.
will walk out onto the new Jennette's Pier tomorrow - never been there before.
not fishing on this trip - strictly do the Blue Ridge and down the OBX scenic drive and back to FL

out of state licenses for the surf is $12 for 10 days - great deal !!
no license required for the piers.


----------



## seahawk2000 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks gang

Sounds like morning is the way to go. Good thing the kids never sleep in. 

I appreciate the info - keep it coming.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

October is the best time of year in my opinion, it's cool out and typically good through the entire month. Big drum, puppy drum, blues, trout, spot, mullet, maybe albacore. Hard NE winds are the best for drum and spot, but usually by then the fish are around and it won't matter as much as it does early in the month. 
'


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I fish there all the time in October with my 4 kids. Never go wrong with FRESH cut mullet. Bite is best first/last light as was said but I have fished all day with my 4 kids and hammered the pups, depends on tides/wind/structure. I like to fish Pea Island. If surf is rough then piers and little bridge are where we go.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope it's better than September. This is the worst I've ever heard of


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

bronzbck1 said:


> I hope it's better than September. This is the worst I've ever heard of


The summer pattern hasn't turned over yet. We need some NE winds and cooler temps to get the migrations going. Middle of next week is looking good, depending on which way Hurricane Matthew goes.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope so the tournament starts Thursday


----------

